# Do you think this is BFP??



## MarineMommy (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey all,
I poas today. Thought it was BFN, but then noticed a faint blue line. Read on the internet that if you upload the photo to photobucket and then edit the photo to invert the lines will glow if its a BFP. What do you think??

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/p...2008/121-1.jpg

here's one without the effect.

http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/p...1_2008/121.jpg


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

I see a line in both!







:


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

There is definitely a line there! I can see it in both, but can actually see it better in the regular pic. So I'd say as long as you read it within the time frame it's a BFP. It is light, so I'd test again in a day or two, but Congratulations!


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AutumnMama* 
There is definitely a line there! I can see it in both, but can actually see it better in the regular pic. So I'd say as long as you read it within the time frame it's a BFP. It is light, so I'd test again in a day or two, but Congratulations!

I saw it better in the second one, too. It looks good to me!


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I see lines in both of them!!


----------



## LiasMamma (Apr 4, 2006)

blue dye tests are well known for evaps! Just be cautious for now. Go buy a better test and GL!!!


----------



## Talula Fairie (Jan 7, 2005)

It looks negative to me.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I see two lines, and a line is a line!


----------



## lizziebits (Sep 3, 2007)

I definitely see in it both, but I second the recommendation to get a none blue dye test.

Still, I'm gonna say Congrats! cause it looks positive to me.

Good luck


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I also see two lines and agree that blue dye tests are famous for evaps that LOOK like lines. it's hard to distinguish between an evaporation line and a real line because gray and blue are pretty similar.

I'd get a first response early result test and use that.

I know you were planning on avoiding.. have you mentioned it to your DH yet? any chance of going to get a blood test?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Blue dye tests SUCK!! Get the to the store and get a better test!!!


----------



## MarineMommy (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I am trying to avoid...for my DH. I really want more, he reall REALLY doesn't. I was kind of hoping for an oops baby!!! I am pretty sure it's a BFN. Here is the test I just took.
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/p...1_2008/003.jpg
http://i413.photobucket.com/albums/p...2008/002-1.jpg

Bummer...I had my hopes up!! Oh well, now I can continue charting and pray that God will change my husband's mind about more children. Then we can actually plan a baby!!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I know how that is, avoiding for DH









that test is white as newly driven snow. unless your urine was very dilute, or that most recent test is not as sensitive, I think it's safe to say BFN

those blue dye tests suck!


----------



## MarineMommy (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for the hug Texaspeach.
I am still working on DH. And praying. I feel like he'll come around eventually. Hopefully before I'm 40!!!

Now, back to my chart, waiting for good 'ole AF!! I'm kind of excited to see how my temps do since I'm still nursing my 1yo like a newborn!!

Bye for now!!


----------

